# A Powerful Message from Stevie Wonder, On Michael Jackson’s Death… (I hope)



## blacklab (Jul 7, 2009)

A Powerful Message from Stevie Wonder, On Michael Jackson’s Death… 





....... .. … … .. ….. 
.. . . … . . . . . .. . .. …. .. .. . … .. 
... ... .. ... ... ... ... .... ...... ... ... ... .... ..... .. . 
.. . . … .. . . . .. 
... . .... ... .... .... ... 
...... .... .... .... ..... ..... ..... .. . . .... .... 
. .. . . . .. . .. . ... 
....... ... ... ... .. ... ....... ... .. .... ... ... .... .... 
. .. .. . 
.. .... .. . . . . . .. .. … .. 
.. .... .. ... ... ....... ...... ..... 



Deep stuff hey? 
I nearly cried when he said 

“. .. . . . .. .. … .. .. . . .... ....”


----------



## bigbaldbbq (Jul 7, 2009)

LOL You are just wrong!...hahaha


----------



## eaglewing (Jul 7, 2009)

too funny


----------



## werdwolf (Jul 7, 2009)

Too Funny


----------



## morkdach (Jul 7, 2009)

got a lot of time on our hands dont we lmao


----------



## wanbli (Jul 8, 2009)

I heard that the funeral arrangements have finally been made. A plasic company bid on the body. Their plan is to recycle it into LEGGOs so little boys can play with him


----------



## mballi3011 (Jul 8, 2009)

Now that was funny 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  I did you see the one with Eddie Murphy he ask stevie "you want to impress me here take the wheel."


----------



## gotoleep (Jul 8, 2009)

Blacklab....that is really wrong
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









, but is more wrong is that I can't stop laughing!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









:PDT_Armataz  _01_34:


----------



## coffee_junkie (Jul 8, 2009)

What? No way Michael isn't felling well?


----------



## cman95 (Jul 9, 2009)

I could read half of it....had to stop.


----------

